
Edward Snowden has written a memoir - Elof
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/snowden-to-publish-memoir-on-his-crisis-of-conscience-leak-of-nsa-secrets/
======
JaceLightning
Someone should hack in and download it and publish on wikileaks

~~~
iseanstevens
It’s written to be published publicly. I’m sure there will be copies in
libraries for people to read for free as well.

------
sucrose
Pre-order: [https://static.macmillan.com/static/holt/permanent-record-
ed...](https://static.macmillan.com/static/holt/permanent-record-edward-
snowden/)

------
rinchik
Curious if it will contain anything we don't already know or it will be just a
personal, congested biography-style piece.

